# Zwei dsl Modems an einem Splitter



## fizban (15. Juni 2004)

Hi,

Kann ich mit zwei modems an einen splitter, und mit zb bei unterschiedlichen Providern anmelden.?

MfG


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Juni 2004)

Hi,
du könntest eine Weiche vor den Splitter setzen, aber es bringt nichts
da du nur abwechselnd dich einwählen kannst, selbst wenn es
gleichzeitig gehen sollte würde die Bandbreite halbiert.


----------



## fizban (16. Juni 2004)

Das Problem ist, das 1&1 behauptet, ich wär mit meiner id zweimal gleichzeitig im Netz gewesen.

Ich weiß aber nicht, wie das überhaupt möglich ssein soll.


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Juni 2004)

In dem *JEMAND* deine Zugangsdaten kennt. ;-)


----------



## fizban (16. Juni 2004)

Ja, das wäre die einzige möglichkeit, die mir einfiele

1&1 behauptet, es läge vielleicht an meinem Router.

kann ich aber irgendwie nich glauben


----------



## gothic ghost (16. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fizban _
> 1&1 behauptet, es läge vielleicht an meinem Router.


Könnte auch sein, habe es vergessen zu erwähnen denn bei mir 
kann ich 4 ISP eintragen.


----------



## fizban (17. Juni 2004)

Im router?

und selbst wenn mehrere eingtragen sin, kann man sich mit mehreren verbinden?

bei einem Telefonmodem gehts auf jeden fall nich, aber bei dsl bin ich mir nich ganz sicher


----------



## gothic ghost (17. Juni 2004)

Tja, habe es auch noch nicht probiert und kann es mir nur mit
T-Online vorstellen wo es die verschiedenen Sufixendungen gibt,
ist aber reine Spekulation.
Aber du solltest mal nachschauen wieviele Einträge es gibt, und 
wenn es nur einer ist kommt der *Jemand* ins Spiel !?


----------

